# C2 Canister - Gas Mask



## Chou (26 Dec 2007)

Quick question:  Can the C2 Canister be used Vs. smoke, carbon dioxide or carbon monoxide? I forget... 
thanks


----------



## Jager (26 Dec 2007)

I'm 99.9% positive that it *cannot* be used to protect the user from smoke, carbon monoxide & carbon dioxide. But I was unable to find any references to that effect. Just remember that being said in a NBC refresher course.

Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong  ;D


----------



## Eric_911 (26 Dec 2007)

Jager said:
			
		

> But I was unable to find any references to that effect.



I do not believe that the capabilities/limitations of military NBC (or CBRN) gas cartridges is public domain. Perhaps this is why you cant find any info on the internet.

You'll learn what you need to know in your CBRN Class.

What can be said is the same that which can be said for all "commercial" gas mask filters and cartridges: They dont create oxygen. They (for the most part) are not for Fighting Fires.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## patt (26 Dec 2007)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> I do not believe that the capabilities/limitations of military NBC (or CBRN) gas cartridges is public domain. Perhaps this is why you cant find any info on the internet.
> 
> You'll learn what you need to know in your CBRN Class.
> 
> ...



actually during CBRN the powerpoint of death has a slide for the uses of the gas mask plus canister, sayin not for firefighting, underwater SCUBA type thing,  CO2.


----------



## Eric_911 (26 Dec 2007)

Xfire said:
			
		

> underwater SCUBA type thing


Ha! Must have seen the same one.


----------



## Jorkapp (26 Dec 2007)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> I do not believe that the capabilities/limitations of military NBC (or CBRN) gas cartridges is public domain. Perhaps this is why you cant find any info on the internet.



The cartridges are commercial/off-the-shelf, and 3M manufactures them. Googling "C7 Canister" and "C2A1 Canister" reveals plenty of information. 

Here's the data sheet for the C2A1: http://www.approvedgasmasks.com/3Mc2a1bulletin.pdf


----------



## Eric_911 (26 Dec 2007)

hmmm.... Thanks Jorkapp, 

It certainly does not seem like our gas mask cartridges should be COTS, especially since they're controlled by destruction (smashing by sledge hammer) during the disposal process, a procedure normally applied to items of a controlled nature -demilitarzation- (hence why they tell soldiers to turn them in to supply or their CQ once they are no good anymore, instead of just throwing them in the garbage). 

Seems kinda funny to me that the CF dosent want civillians to have access to these cartridges, yet the item is "Commercial off the shelf" (I'll have to check on the de-mil code)

Google'd it ("C7 Canister" and "C2A1 Canister"). There is a lot of technical info out there.... kind of scary.


----------



## medic65726 (26 Dec 2007)

Having a decent knowledge of Personal Protective Equipment I can categorically say that ANY filtration type system is not safe for use in Smoke/Carbon Monoxide etc. Reason is that while it may remove hazardous materials from the air (CS/CN gas, OC, Tabun, Sarin etc.) it cannot add more oxygen to the air. As many gasses are dangerous because they displace oxygen if there is less than 21% oxygen in the air then these masks will only buy you time. Filtration systems may help to escape a fire and the use of filtering smoke hoods comes up every time there is an aircraft fire.
Just my 2 cents.
But for any kind of time in an environment like that, you need something with supplemental oxygen supply.
That and I doubt the C2 cannister can filter out Carbon Dioxide, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jorkapp (26 Dec 2007)

> Filtration systems may help to escape a fire and the use of filtering smoke hoods comes up every time there is an aircraft fire.



Aircraft smoke hoods are a different beast from NBC kit:


> Smoke hoods present on aircraft, also called Protective Breathing Equipment (or PBEs), typically generate oxygen for approximately 30 seconds. The oxygen is kept in a closed circuit, usually thanks to a tight neck seal. A scrubber system may be present to reduce the levels of carbon dioxide, and is breathable for around 20 minutes. When the oxygen supply ends, the hood must be removed to avoid suffocation.


Source: Wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoke_hood


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Dec 2007)

Jorkapp said:
			
		

> The cartridges are commercial/off-the-shelf, and 3M manufactures them. Googling "C7 Canister" and "C2A1 Canister" reveals plenty of information.
> 
> Here's the data sheet for the C2A1: http://www.approvedgasmasks.com/3Mc2a1bulletin.pdf



I use a civilian gas mask (termed a filtration mask in my world) when spray finishing furniture.  There are different canisters available for it (made by 3M) depending upon what I'm spraying (water borne, solvent borne, alcohol borne, etcetera).  The ones I use are for specific circumstances - but I know there are other types available for different contaminants.  NONE are certified to filter smoke.  They are all basically the same (ie - charcoal filter), with the main difference being the pre-filter - which is designed to filter out the primary contaminant (IE - water, solvent, alcohol).  

The use and care of the canister (and their general appearance) is exactly the same as my old C2A1 Canister - IE, store it in a plastic bag - if you get even a whiff of contaminant while wearing, replace it immediately - do not get it wet.  There is also a particle filtration only canister for dusty situations - (contains no charcoal) it ALSO does not protect against smoke (and I don't use them - much more comfortable wearing a simple "surgeon's type" particle mask.


----------



## TCBF (27 Dec 2007)

There are many canisters made for TICs (Toxic Industrial Chemicals) that thread to fit our masks.  If the CF was called in to help with a derraillment of - say - ten or twelve 90 ton railcars of TICs, I think Brockville would fill the order fairly quickly with the right cannisters.

http://strategis.ic.gc.ca/app/ccc/srch/nvgt.dolang=eng&prtl=1&estblmntNo=123456105665&profile=cmpltPrfl&app=1



By the way, 3M = Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing Company.


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Dec 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> There are many canisters made for TICs (Toxic Industrial Chemicals) that thread to fit our masks.  If the CF was called in to help with a derraillment of - say - ten or twelve 90 ton railcars of TICs, I think Brockville would fill the order fairly quickly with the right cannisters.
> 
> http://strategis.ic.gc.ca/app/ccc/srch/nvgt.dolang=eng&prtl=1&estblmntNo=123456105665&profile=cmpltPrfl&app=1
> 
> ...



EXACTLY.

And the 3M thing - I knew that once, but had forgotten it - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MedCorps (9 Jan 2008)

The C7A Canister (replacement to the C2 Canister) WILL filter out military screening smoke.  As mentioned they will not "generate oxygen" in a low oxygen environment or protect from carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, or other toxic industrial materials (such as smoke caused from fire).  The C2 canister you mentioned (as well as the C2A/C2A1 versions) are the same.  

Refs: 
- B-GJ-005-311/FP-040
- 3M Technical Bulletin #152 (2002) 
- 3M C2A1 User Instructions 
- USN OPNAVINST 5100.23G (2005)  

Cheers, 

MC


----------

